# High ammonia and nitrates in tap water



## ChrisG (Aug 3, 2013)

I know there have been a couple posts on this issue but I have a particular question that I couldn't find an answer to and I'm not sure if this is the right place for the post, I put it here because I am interested in keeping German Blue Rams and have a South American set up in general, but feel free to move it if needed.

I live in Kansas City, MO and did w 50% water change yesterday afternoon on my 29gal and noticed the nitrates did not change. So I decided to test the tap water, 40-80 on the nitrates and 1-2 on ammonia, I understand that the ammonia reading could be a result of chloramines in the water, I didn't think to check my tank water right away for ammonia but a few hours later it was less than 0.25. Anyway, I called the water company but it was after hours, I left a message and talked to my land lord, I'm hoping to hear from the water company tomorrow or else I'll be calling back.

My question is would it be wise to invest in an RO/DI system even if the city gets the water fixed or should I use chemicals/denitrifying filter media instead? The advantages I see with the RO/DI is that I could basically tailor the water to what I, and my fish, want it to be. I currently have Serpae and Bloodfin tetras with a full grown bristlenose pleco and want to get a pair of rams.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ChrisG (Aug 3, 2013)

Just got a call back from the water company. He said it was impossible because their numbers average under 5ppm and they check it 365 days a year all over the city and called the home test kits inaccurate and rudimentary. He said they have tested those kits against theirs and they weren't accurate, "we have very elaborate, scientific tests that are certified by the department of natural resources." I understand that the home tests won't be as accurate as the ones used in labs but I can't possibly imagine a difference that high. Guess I will have to get a different brand of test kit and see if I get similar results. I did check some filtered water with my test kit and it came back as basically zero.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What are they averaging under 5 ppm- ammonia or nitrate?

What kit are you using?

If our kits are so rudimentary and his so incredibly superior, then why can't he tell you the last exact reading from your area? Sounds like a jerk. Also, having 40-80 ppm nitrate in your tap water is extremely high and probably unsafe for drinking.


----------



## ChrisG (Aug 3, 2013)

Sorry, forgot to clarify that was the nitrate reading. I'm currently using API liquid test kits, I made sure to beat the **** out of bottle 2 for a good minute before using as well since I hear that can cause false readings. I ordered the seachem kit since it's supposed to be more accurate and will give that a try next week. I plan to take a sample over to the local LFS and see if they can validate the results. If that and seachem's comes back high like I've been getting I'm going to escalate this issue. I live in an apartment complex with lots of children.

Starting to think that an RO/DI system may be the way to go just for my own health if nothing else. Even if these numbers aren't real who knows what else is in there. I checked my tap, tank and some filtered water again today just to see. The tap had the highest nitrate result of 40-80, then the tank with 20-40 and finally the filtered water with zero, so I think the kit is working fine.


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

Hobbyist test kits are rudimentary and inaccurate. The water company will be using an ion selective electrode that is calibrated before use and these cost thousands of dollars and a samples are prepared in a certain way to eliminate interfering compounds. I posted a link in a thread about easy to read test kits which was a review of a field test kit for nitrate testing and it was found to be inconsistent and when certain interfering compounds were present out by as much as 300% and this kit still has a much higher level of accuracy than a Hobbyist test kit but at $45 for 5 tests 45 mins to prepare the sample and 45 mins to carry out the test. Cost and time makes this sort of test kit unfeasible for the average hobbyist. 
You can however make a reference solution using ro water and potassium nitrate and calibrate your own kit before use. 0ppm,20ppm and 40ppm should cover the resolution you require.


----------

